# I'm not accurate with my bow?



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## George Hill (Dec 2, 2010)

Hard to tell without watching you shoot. I've shot several PSE Brutes and they all shot very well. Which is what lead me to buy a PSE Firestorm, if that made any sense.


----------



## BowTech Kid (Dec 12, 2005)

Form, anchor point, bow tune are all a big factor here.. Post some pics or a vid of how you shoot... 

John


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* sknaylor. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!!    I would try the general forums for help.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------

